# How long would you wait?



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Fish-N-Bucks said:


> If I end up getting screwed over I would be more than happy to let you know thru a PM. I just don’t feel right putting someone on blast on here at this point.


I'll never understand this.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I doubt he even has your fish, probably lost it or jacked it up so bad its in the trash. That is a long time, really long.


----------



## Night Moves (Jan 28, 2021)

Call the DNR. They police taxidermists.


----------



## ajhallfr (Jan 1, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## NaturalBornBluegiller (Sep 27, 2020)

gunfun13 said:


> I'll never understand this.


Me neither.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Fish-N-Bucks said:


> I had seen a lot of work done from this guy and felt it was world class. It looked phenomenal to me and I never have shyed away from spending the extra money on a mount since I want to look at something quality the rest of my life but that is just me. As I have done with other mounts. After doing some more digging last night it appears I’m not the only one waiting and not getting a response.


Dude, Pop into his shop and have a face to face and see what he has to say. I drop into my guy’s shop a few times a year whether I’m having something done that particular year or not.


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

I’m at 30 plus months waiting on a replica mount. I’ll assume it is the same person based upon the excuses that you received. It is time for either the finished product that he took the deposit for or a full refund. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RoosterCogburn (Jan 11, 2019)

Fish-N-Bucks said:


> Hey guys just wanted to get a consensus on how long is too long to wait for a mount to be completed by your taxidermist? I have some work that is going on over 3.5 years now and its starting to concern me. I understand things happen but I think im getting the runaround on this and just wanted everyones thoughts. Im not going to mention any names out of respect for the taxidermist. Thanks for your input


My guy who had done many mounts in the past jerked me around with a bear and whitetail from 2017 for two years. He ruined the deer cape and left bear in freezer. Always excuses. Constant visits, calls then finally demands to finish or release. He refused all. Then he croaked and estate attorney contacted me for pick up on 1 day between 4-6 pm. I did then sued in small claims asking for max. They offered $250 and I stated insult! They moved it to circuit court. Wiley me without a lawyer got the interogatory and wrote 30 pages and tons of supporting documents. Then I sent my own interogatory. The heirs realized At $300 per hour I was eating up the estate value as I intended. They settled at full demand price, less one penny. I completed deer elsewhere and trophy bear was scrap. 4 years of HELL


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

RoosterCogburn said:


> My guy who had done many mounts in the past jerked me around with a bear and whitetail from 2017 for two years. He ruined the deer cape and left bear in freezer. Always excuses. Constant visits, calls then finally demands to finish or release. He refused all. Then he croaked and estate attorney contacted me for pick up on 1 day between 4-6 pm. I did then sued in small claims asking for max. They offered $250 and I stated insult! They moved it to circuit court. Wiley me without a lawyer got the interogatory and wrote 30 pages and tons of supporting documents. Then I sent my own interogatory. The heirs realized At $300 per hour I was eating up the estate value as I intended. They settled at full demand price, less one penny. I completed deer elsewhere and trophy bear was scrap. 4 years of HELL


Sorry for your troubles. But I don't think that qualifies as Hell. lol


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Happened to me also. He did a perch and a walleye for me along with many of my friends., excellent work. 
Took him two more fish with deposits back in 2015. He and his wife divorced and he disappeared along with my money and fish.


----------



## RoosterCogburn (Jan 11, 2019)

Well when your trophies are ruined or cape from a different buck has to be procued and all you have is a pic, then spend hundreds of hours and expenses to get your tropies back and fight for remuneration, then finished elsewhere or scrapped, that is hell in my world


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

RoosterCogburn said:


> Well, when your trophies are ruined or cape from a different buck has to be procured and all you have is a pic, then spend hundreds of hours and expenses to get your trophies back and fight for remuneration, then finished elsewhere or scrapped, that is hell in my world


Must be nice.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

A guy had a deer head from me for a shoulder mount and told me 9 months. Called at 9 months and at a year and he said he was behind from being sick and other excuses. Finally got it back after a year and a half and have never used him again. I am convinced he finished the mount and hung it on his wall and made love to his wife under it for several months cause it was a huge buck haha!


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm going on 2 years waiting on a buck. Called at a year they said call back at Xmas time. Called then nope try spring. Tried in spring, nope waiting on eyes or something. Tried again the other day, at almost 2 years he tells me he can't find the mold I want. 
Had I known it was gonna take this long I would have just Euroed it. Very reputable place in clare that I will never ever take another animal too no matter how my current mount looks. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I’ve never had a fish go more than 6 months, I’ve even got them back in 2 & 3 months. The clown owes you your fish or money back at this point.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Fish-N-Bucks said:


> Hey guys just wanted to get a consensus on how long is too long to wait for a mount to be completed by your taxidermist? I have some work that is going on over 3.5 years now and its starting to concern me. I understand things happen but I think im getting the runaround on this and just wanted everyones thoughts. Im not going to mention any names out of respect for the taxidermist. Thanks for your input


Any update?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

This thread reminds me that Paul Borkowski has been working on a fish mount for Seven YEARS now since September 2015.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

PunyTrout said:


> This thread reminds me that Paul Borkowski has been working on a fish mount for Seven YEARS now since September 2015.


I've seen you mention this fish several times so I decided to Google Paul Borkowski - it led me to a thread on here from 2014. The thread starter was still waiting on a fish from him from '08 🤯


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Radar420 said:


> I've seen you mention this fish several times so I decided to Google Paul Borkowski - it led me to a thread on here from 2014. The thread starter was still waiting on a fish from him from '08 🤯



Yeah. He'll either finish it or he won't. My friend Bob died before he could finish it unfortunately. I was going to display it at the Pinefarm but it's long gone and the property is sold now so it's kinda moot at this point.

The best I can hope for is that Paul finishes it and someday it will grace a shelf in my fly tying room.


----------

